# hello all

## kikododi

hi all,

      i am anew user in this site and i am from egypt 

 :Razz:  i am soo happy to be ur friend  :Razz: 

             byeeeeee  :Laughing: 

----------

## kikododi

hey man,

 but i see that u r from malisya so why u wrote kewet

----------

## Amane_iraq

اهلا بالمصري وانا من العراق  :Smile: 

----------

## elkhateeb

Hello to the Egyptian and Iraqi

----------

## NOOF93

سلام 

اهلين باخواني 

اني عربيه كمان واني من اليمن 

----------

## hanghang253

hi! I'm a new member, happy to be acquainted with people

----------

## Suede toucH

Hi everyone! I think this forum is very great Today`s my the first day here. And I`m so happy to be with you ! ! !

----------

## icacabcling1

hello everybody.

----------

## Thearkly

I am a newbie here too. Just setting up Gentoo in Virtual box, quite amazing but need to learn more. Nice to be a member here!

----------

## chuslo

Hii all

I am from India. Nice to meet you all

----------

## rekcah1

im from USA and im a n00b to   :Cool: 

----------

## e3k

salam aleikum!

----------

## amaramia

Hello I am from India nice to see ol

----------

